# It’s the baby in the house’s birthday🥳🎉💕



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday Ling Ling 🌺🥳🎉🌸


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

*💕🎀🌷🎈 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 💕 🎈🎀🌷
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL LING LING!*

Joanne,
Your little girl is so gorgeous.
Beautiful birthday pictures. Wishing the birthday girl (and her siblings) a very special day!

(If I remember correctly this is your babies 6th Birthday???
Hugs


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> *💕🎀🌷🎈 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! 💕 🎈🎀🌷
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL LING LING!*
> 
> Joanne,
> ...


You have the best memory, Paulann! I had to look up Ling’s birthday to figure out her age.
Thanku soo much for the bday wishe’s ❤❤❤


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Happy Birthday to Ling Ling!!!! She is so beautiful what a sweet heart!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Coster said:


> Happy Happy Birthday to Ling Ling!!!! She is so beautiful what a sweet heart!!!


Thanku ❤


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> You have the best memory, Paulann! I had to look up Ling’s birthday to figure out her age.
> Thanku soo much for the bday wishe’s ❤❤❤


Joanne
I have selective memory. LOL
My granddaughter set my iPhone to remind me at 6:00 pm daily to brush Abellas teeth. It can be annoying as it shows up on all my Apple devises - but it does help me remember.

I don't know how you keep all the balls in the air that you do....Three perfectly groomed fluffs, your business, your parents.......You are one amazing lady!
😇


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne
> I have selective memory. LOL
> My granddaughter set my iPhone to remind me at 6:00 pm daily to brush Abellas teeth. It can be annoying as it shows up on all my Apple devises - but it does help me remember.
> 
> ...


i have reminders everywhere, lol. Your not alone. xxxx


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty girl. I bet Mommy spoiled you today.


----------



## Tedi’s mummy (Jan 18, 2021)

Happy birthday Ling Ling!!! 🥳 🎂🎁 Birthday hugs from Mia and Tedi 💕


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Have a princess birthday, Ling Ling.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday sweetie. She is adorable. I have to give you credit for the long ears. I have to keep Casper's trimmed or he ends up sticking them into something.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Happy Birthday pretty girl!


Thankyou Maggie ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Happy Birthday pretty girl. I bet Mommy spoiled you today.


Thanks Kathy 💕 it was Greek easter so she got a tiny bit of Lamb for a special treat


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tedi’s mummy said:


> Happy birthday Ling Ling!!! 🥳 🎂🎁 Birthday hugs from Mia and Tedi 💕


Thanyou Mia and Tedi ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Baci's mom said:


> Have a princess birthday, Ling Ling.


Thankyou 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Happy birthday sweetie. She is adorable. I have to give you credit for the long ears. I have to keep Casper's trimmed or he ends up sticking them into something.


Thanks Walter 💙
I actually cut up a bunch of socks and made headbands to keep her hair back. Works like a charm!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Walter 💙
> I actually cut up a bunch of socks and made headbands to keep her hair back. Works like a charm!


When his ears were longer, once he ate kibble and chewed the kibble into his hair, yuck. That was just before a vet appointment that evening.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> When his ears were longer, once he ate kibble and chewed the kibble into his hair, yuck. That was just before a vet appointment that evening.


Believe me, i know. Try having a poop eating machine with the long ears 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Believe me, i know. Try having a poop eating machine with the long ears 🤦🏻‍♀️


Double yuck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy, Happy Birthday Ling-Ling from Kitzel & Lisel! You are such a beauty!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday Ling-Ling from Kitzel & Lisel! You are such a beauty!


Thanks Cuzzies and Awntie Sandi. 
Sandi...everything ok. I haven’t seen you around much?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne---I have started meds for my tremor---typing is sometimes almost impossible. It does help but not quite enough. My neurologist upped my dose so we will see how that goes. I do check in lots---just can't be as active as before. I have had to stop grooming Lisi & Kitzi --too dangerous now. Even washing & doing my hair has been difficult. I am grateful for days that are better than others. Thank you for asking.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Joanne---I have started meds for my tremor---typing is sometimes almost impossible. It does help but not quite enough. My neurologist upped my dose so we will see how that goes. I do check in lots---just can't be as active as before. I have had to stop grooming Lisi & Kitzi --too dangerous now. Even washing & doing my hair has been difficult. I am grateful for days that are better than others. Thank you for asking.


I’m so sorry, Sandi. I didn’t know you were struggling so much with the tremors. I understand the difficulty you must have. My mom’s tremors can be crippling some days. I’ll be keeping you in my thoughts, positive thoughts 🙏🏻 for you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry your problems have progressed like that.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Happy birthday Ling Ling 🌺🥳🎉🌸
> View attachment 275521
> View attachment 275522
> View attachment 275523
> ...


💕HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Soooo Precious. Love her cut.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ling Ling!🌻🌸🌼
Joanne, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Happy belated birthday! She is adorable and her coat is beautiful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

SouthernBelles said:


> 💕HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Soooo Precious. Love her cut.


Thankyou very much !!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Happy Birthday Ling Ling!🌻🌸🌼
> Joanne, she is so beautiful!


Thanks Kathleen...she’s all yours if you want her, lol.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Melitx said:


> Happy belated birthday! She is adorable and her coat is beautiful!


Thank you ❤


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wishes to Ling Ling! a little late but hope you had a great day.🎂


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> Happy Birthday Wishes to Ling Ling! a little late but hope you had a great day.🎂


Thank you so much much Brenda and Jodi💕


----------

